# If Only I had Known, Thread of Helpful things...or what you didn’t know was out there



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought a thread dedicated to posting “helpful” solution items might make an interesting read. We all come up against projects doing something for the first time and might not know about things that could make our projects easier/cheaper maybe even better. So share if you have or used something others might also find helpful. Try to keep it to one item per post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For example I wanted to display several letterboards for my dino exhibits highlighting different dinosaurs. Not into construction so found this 36” wreath stand at Joann’s that looks like it will do the trick. Will add spotlighting on the ground. Pretty cheap too, 5.99 and less if you have a coupon to use.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Plan to mount a banner with two side poles above our wooden gate. Really hated to put screw holes in the wood so thought about some sort of strapping. Posts are pretty thick and never realized until a visit to an Ace Hardware that zip ties (cable ties) come in really long lengths. This 36” one will work to secure the signage to my fence, no holes in wood required and was thin enough to slip between the door and posts. BTW my local store also had 48” cable ties in stock too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Zip ties don’t work in every situation securing or lashing things together ( one time use). Velcro straps are another possibility but I like these as well:


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Felting needles work pretty good for hair punching, and soft foams [like upholstery foam or EVA foam] can be hair punched, though it may need some glue in the middle to hold the hairs. Felting needle holders that hold multiple needles make the process go quick. 
Working, slowly but surely, on a werewolf costume, decided to make the ears out of foam so they move a little when I move around. I wanted more realistic hair on the face than just gluing faux fur down so I started thinking up how. I eventually realized that felting needles do the same basic thing as hair punching needles [grab fibers and push them with the needle] and figured I would see how well they punched hair. Turns out they punch hair very well, so long as the hair as something to grab. EVA foam doesn't 'grab', so I glued two thin layers of foam together with rubber cement and the hair holds very well in that. I'm using a left over block of upholstery foam as a backing for the punching since the ears are so thin, and the hair punches and holds really well into that too.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Plan to mount a banner with two side poles above our wooden gate. Really hated to put screw holes in the wood so thought about some sort of strapping. Posts are pretty thick and never realized until a visit to an Ace Hardware that zip ties (cable ties) come in really long lengths. This 36” one will work to secure the signage to my fence, no holes in wood required and was thin enough to slip between the door and posts. BTW my local store also had 48” cable ties in stock too.
> 
> View attachment 726189
> 
> ...


Absolutely. The 36”-length zip ties also come in quite handy for securing breakable, resin tombstones to rebar.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Quick easy and relatively cheap walls for a garage. I used zip ties to hang these 9x12 tarps from the rafters of my garage and they were perfect. Each tarp was under $12. Much cheaper than wooden walls and easier to take down adn store away. 









Mutual Dropcloth 9 ft. x 12 ft. 8 oz. Natural Canvas Drop Cloth 80912 - The Home Depot


9 ft. x 12 ft. 8 oz. natural canvas drop cloths are manufactured with first quality tightly woven cotton cloth. This drop cloth will protect your work area from any costly splatters and drips. Our drop



www.homedepot.com















A video of my garage with the tarps as walls.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

When I went to Home Depot, I'd buy 20 of these clamps at a time....Cheap, made of metal and holds stuff tight....I use them for everything from holding cords out of the way to holding plastic, camo netting, boards when drilling, etc....Very strong grip....ZR


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Absolutely. The 36”-length zip ties also come in quite handy for securing breakable, resin tombstones to rebar.


How do you secure....the zip tie goes all way around tombstone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Zip ties don’t work in every situation securing or lashing things together ( one time use). Velcro straps are another possibility but I like these as well:
> 
> View attachment 726192


I use these on all of my outdoor green extension cords to keep them organized. Love them!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Rebar has many uses when holding up props that don't act like sails, but in my area October is wet and the ground gets soft. Rebar often "saws" thru the ground and lets props lean if they are props that catch the wind. So I like these no-dig fence posts for props that need sturdier support in the face of wind.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/No-Dig-Common-3-in-x-3-in-x-3-1-2-ft-Actual-3-in-x-3-in-x-3-25-ft-Empire-Powder-Coated-Steel-Decorative-Metal-Fence-Universal-Post/1061139



These cost more than rebar and they are thicker (not as good at disappearing) but very useful!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

VladtheImpaler666 said:


> How do you secure....the zip tie goes all way around tombstone ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on the width of the tombstones, but, yes, generally at narrower point.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Engineerchic said:


> ...I like these no-dig fence posts for props that need sturdier support in the face of wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similarly, I discovered these babies at Atwoods (farm store, probably regional, I bet you have something similar). Black plastic wire-fence posts, 4 ft tall, fairly easy to get into the WORST ground I have (ROCKS! TREE ROOTS! MINE FIELD!! always a nightmare trying to put anything out there), with plenty of ways to attach things to them. And quite cheap. Definitely going to add some extras for propping up fence. I think they're intended for building an electric fence (hah, don't tempt me kids). Would be great to run an extension cord along the back.

I also discovered how inexpensive t-posts are, so those might get more use than they have in the past.

Other handy things: waterproof cord protectors. I need to get some of the box-type for power bars, but just the cord-to-cord ones came in real handy this year. I have both CordSafe (from Dollar General) and Twist and Seal (Walmart) types.

Re: zip ties. I'm told the black ones are supposed to last better outdoors, which I can vouch for seeing as how at least one gets dropped in the yard and found the next year (or year after) and is still in good shape despite a year in the elements. Black zip ties, what would we do without 'em?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I use this camera light (dont attach to camera!) when taking photos of my haunt outside. I put my dslr on a tripod and use this in different angles- really makes things pop without making it harsh. You can point the light up down, backwards and bounce off a wall for different effects. It also has colored filters. It also great when you are taking quick video or other photos to see the details, without destroying the scene.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Plan to mount a banner with two side poles above our wooden gate. Really hated to put screw holes in the wood so thought about some sort of strapping. Posts are pretty thick and never realized until a visit to an Ace Hardware that zip ties (cable ties) come in really long lengths. This 36” one will work to secure the signage to my fence, no holes in wood required and was thin enough to slip between the door and posts. BTW my local store also had 48” cable ties in stock too.
> 
> View attachment 726189
> 
> ...


You can use whatever zip ties you have on hand to make them as long as you want. Run one through another and keep going until you get the right length, then zip the lat two together.

That may not make much sense but get a few of them and try it to see how it works.


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

This year I bought some reusable zip ties for securing items to posts, cable management, etc. When it came time to pull the display down, I just pressed the little tabs on them and they released. You can also link them to reach around larger items, just like regular zip ties.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've moved to jute twine for 90% of my lashings. Not only is it biodegradable, it's cheaper and available just about anywhere. Gas station, neighborhood grocer, etc. If I ever run out it's not a special trip to the hardware store. Virtually invisible in the more rustic decor 

Just about the pumpkin here, a bunch of twine holding the pallet and arch to a hidden 2" rebar behind both. 











I finally broke down this year and gave up on the rebar, bamboo posts, and step in supports and just got T-posts and a post driver after the wind blew down a lot of things. Other than my 2" rebar for heavy support, these things come in various heights, and seem to hold up to just about everything if you can camouflage them. 



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-3-in-x-6-ft-Actual-1-4-in-x-3-in-x-6-ft-T-Post-W-P-1-25-6-Ft-0-In-GRN-UPC-Green-Steel-Farm-Fence-T-Post-Post/4758566


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

matrixmom said:


> I use this camera light (dont attach to camera!) when taking photos of my haunt outside. I put my dslr on a tripod and use this in different angles- really makes things pop without making it harsh. You can point the light up down, backwards and bounce off a wall for different effects. It also has colored filters. It also great when you are taking quick video or other photos to see the details, without destroying the scene.
> View attachment 726320


So, just steady on or are you using the hotshoe as a flash? 

I've found my best photos tend to be done in fully manual with a remote shutter and a handheld light meter. I'm usually running it at F22 and having to manually count out on the bulb setting even to get exposure right. 

This shot was a 20 second or more exposure, for instance.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Aren't all cable ties reusable? I push the tab down and wiggle it back through to use them again. I have never bought or seen any that say reusable in the UK. Getting the tab down is a pain to do but I try to reuse plastics as many times as possible - especially when they have come on stuff that I've bought. Or it could just be Yorkshire meanness.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

This thread is full of great solutions, and goodness knows that I've used my fair share of rebar, T-posts, and zip-ties...they are all 'must-haves' in the tool-kit.

One item that I tend to use a lot but don't often see mentioned is floral wire. It's quite inexpensive, virtually disappears once in use, is semi-rigid but easy to cut and twist, and it's deceptively strong!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Defenestrator said:


> This thread is full of great solutions, and goodness knows that I've used my fair share of rebar, T-posts, and zip-ties...they are all 'must-haves' in the tool-kit.
> 
> One item that I tend to use a lot but don't often see mentioned is floral wire. It's quite inexpensive, virtually disappears once in use, is semi-rigid but easy to cut and twist, and it's deceptively strong!
> 
> View attachment 726745


Yes floral wire is pretty strong. Get some lower gauge wire and that stuff is pretty tough.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> So, just steady on or are you using the hotshoe as a flash?
> 
> I've found my best photos tend to be done in fully manual with a remote shutter and a handheld light meter. I'm usually running it at F22 and having to manually count out on the bulb setting even to get exposure right.
> 
> This shot was a 20 second or more exposure, for instance.


So here is what I mean (and yes, using it steady not as a flash). 2 photos. Same shutter speed and f stop. Super dark scene originally on camera. Using my light (not as a flash) it enhances the photo without it looking harsh. Also great for video too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m a fan of tent stakes. They usually go on clearance at the end of summer. Since they have a lip on them they can easy fit over the metal frames for most animatronics. I also use them for graves. A strip of Velcro on both the tombstone and the stake works wonders.

Lots of zip ties. Cause they don’t hurt anything and they’re cheap. I’ve also taken all single lights out of our jack-o-lanterns and replaced them with dollar tree string lights. So much brighter and easier to link cords together. 

Garden stakes with pipe insulation can make for an easily collapsible fence with chain. We have been able to fully fence our yard and the stakes break down into one bucket and the chain goes in one trash bag.

The other thing I learned this year was how much PVC is my friend. I was able to make certain props taller when needed. If the pipe was too small, gorilla tape saved me. Also, since we are constantly dealing with wind I had not figured out how to put a prop on the porch without it toppling over. Realized when I tripped over our patio umbrella stand it could be a total win. And it was!

Thanks for the info on those beaded strips @Ghost of Spookie. I have never seen those.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I bought a bag of foot-long black pipe-cleaners at a thrift store a while back that have proven handy time and again for simple tie-offs and minor maintenance. Dunno what they'd cost new, but I imagine they're probably available at craft stores like Michael's and so on. ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I only recently discovered these, extension cords with outlets every so many feet:





Woods 3130 Heavy Duty Outdoor Extension Cord Power, 3 Grounded Outlets Spaced Every Three Feet, 9-Foot 14- Gauge Extension Cord, 15-Amps, 125-Volts, 1875 Watts, Ideal For Powering Appliances And Decorative Lights That Are Spaced Out - Outdoor Tri Source Extension Cord - Amazon.com


Woods 3130 Heavy Duty Outdoor Extension Cord Power, 3 Grounded Outlets Spaced Every Three Feet, 9-Foot 14- Gauge Extension Cord, 15-Amps, 125-Volts, 1875 Watts, Ideal For Powering Appliances And Decorative Lights That Are Spaced Out - Outdoor Tri Source Extension Cord - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





I use them for my blow molds all year & they're great. Add in one of these things that cover any 2 connecting cords & you're set:





Amazon.com : FARM INNOVATORS INC Farm Innovators Model CC-2 Connect Water-Tight Cord Lock-Green : Extension Cords : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : FARM INNOVATORS INC Farm Innovators Model CC-2 Connect Water-Tight Cord Lock-Green : Extension Cords : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

David_AVD said:


> This year I bought some reusable zip ties for securing items to posts, cable management, etc. When it came time to pull the display down, I just pressed the little tabs on them and they released. You can also link them to reach around larger items, just like regular zip ties.


The only issue with these is they are limited in their reusability. I find after 2 runs they don't latch anymore.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I only recently discovered these, extension cords with outlets every so many feet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great reminder, I keep forgetting to get these!


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

lilibat said:


> The only issue with these is they are limited in their reusability. I find after 2 runs they don't latch anymore.


I haven't had any issues yet. I wonder if some brands / types are better than others?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

David_AVD said:


> I haven't had any issues yet. I wonder if some brands / types are better than others?


Almost certainly. Not impressed with the ones I got off Amazon.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Zip ties... zipping shorter ones together they become any length needed. 
Paddle wire ... even the cheap stuff from the dollar tree comes in handy. 
Office clips... cheap, come in many sizes and can clip things to things
First time we learned about office clips we were doing a small haunt scene with others for our group's party. Everyone had a pop up canopy and we were told if we get black plastic we can make walls for our canopy by hanging it with office clips to the bars of the canopy. Once we learned that OFFICE CLIPS found millions of uses.
Cup Hooks... screwed into wood or whatever when used with office clips can hang just about anything by flipping over just one of the clips handles and hooking onto the hook. 
Clamp Tite tool... https://clamptitetools.com/ so many years ago I don't recall Frog purchased a couple of these at the fair. Best dang tool to turn wire into a clamp. As a auto mechanic you can imagine the uses but here at home it made clamps to hold PVC pipe to T-posts, worked so much better then zip ties or rope.

Watch for coupons... Harbor Freight always has a 20% off.... close to holidays there are weekend only 25% and this weekend a 30%. Canvas drop cloths, inexpensive paint sprayers,Paint brushes, packing tape, zip ties, gorilla glue. When we out grew a 10x10 canopy we moved into one of their 20x10 portal buildings. We've found their tools aren't always that great for longevity but they have so many other things a haunter can make use of.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I only recently discovered these, extension cords with outlets every so many feet:
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...ds_browse-bin:2798302011&s=lamps-light&sr=1-3[/URL]
> 
> I use them for my blow molds all year & they're great. Add in one of these things that cover any 2 connecting cords & you're set:
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...&sprefix=cover+for+extension+c,aps,182&sr=8-7[/URL]


I will definitely be getting one of these before next October. Looking at one that is a little more expensive but with connections every 7ft. Thanks for the tip! ?


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

DandyBrit said:


> Aren't all cable ties reusable? I push the tab down and wiggle it back through to use them again.


I was just taking some Christmas cabling down and forgot to bring my side cutters with me to snip a large zip tie. Then I remembered your comment and poked my fingernail in behind the locking tab. It released with not that much effort!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Yay - score for recycling/reusing there!
I always try to reuse ties - especially if I can get them for free when they have been used at work. The small ones are a bit fiddly and annoying but we all have to do our bit to cut plastic waste don't we.


----------



## deadpirates (Nov 22, 2019)

The little led flashlights (pocket size) you can get for about a buck each. Make good spot lights for individual characters. Or from underneath. For that camp fire ghost story look (remember as a kid. Holding the flashlight under your chin & telling spooky stories?) LOL. They can be zip tied just about anywhere for that spot light effect. Are cheap, last a long time & are useful other times as flashlights. I carry a couple in my car & truck plus in my night stand drawer. They are aluminum, so pretty durable too.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I just found out that the flickering Flame bulbs will run for days non stop on 2 AAA batteries. 






The gears are turning.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I love these headband LED lights for working on my haunt at night. Those ones that clip onto the visor of your ball cap are great, too.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

These command hooks. They are clear, and when you put them on the ceiling the hooks hang down - alot of possibilities. It was a life saver in my malice in wonderland foyer.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> These command hooks. They are clear, and when you put them on the ceiling the hooks hang down - alot of possibilities. It was a life saver in my malice in wonderland foyer.
> View attachment 727546
> View attachment 727547


Costco usually sells these in a big pack! I save them all and just buy the backing year after year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I would say that command strips are totally the way to go. I have used them for the past two years to make latex pumpkins stick to our porch railing and some wood shims for balance but whatever works!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

lilibat said:


> I just found out that the flickering Flame bulbs will run for days non stop on 2 AAA batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just placed an order for 12 bulbs and the battery pack comes in 12 so I should be set for awhile....Going to make a half mold of the lantern I got at Big Lots soon because it comes apart in 2 halves so molding will be easy....After casting in fiberglass, I needed something exactly like this to light them....Thanks!....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Tasty Brains said:


> I love these headband LED lights for working on my haunt at night. Those ones that clip onto the visor of your ball cap are great, too.
> 
> View attachment 727536


I got one with a free coupon with purchase last time I was at Harbor Freight....Use it all the time now when I'm outside in the dark...I wish I got one years ago for hands free light....Definitely use it during Halloween nights....ZR


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

One thing I used this year which was a total fluke was my patio umbrella stand for a prop. The front porch has always been rather tough to decorate and props tend to fall over. I took the pole, gorilla taped it to create the width to fill the stand hole and it held all month. Will totally be using my umbrella stands more often.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

lilibat said:


> I just found out that the flickering Flame bulbs will run for days non stop on 2 AAA batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI Lilibat- the led flmebulbs /candles/tealights on timers run 2 weeks for me on 2 dbl aa batteries!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love Adam Savage's video. For those of that are less electrically astute, (like me) - You can use these to plug in the bulb, and now attach the extension cord that is run to a timer of course. Just make sure it stays dry obviously. Available at Home Depot, Lowes etc.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I didn't know these were a thing


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

One of the best things I found for me personally was a site where I could get one string of lights with how ever many sockets I wanted spaced 24 inches apart. I love it for my pumpkin patch so I could get rid of all the single bulb plugins and just have one nice line string of lights and poke one in the back of each pumpkin and only have one plug to plug in. C9 String Lights - Custom Length, 24 in spacing, Green


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> Love Adam Savage's video. For those of that are less electrically astute, (like me) - You can use these to plug in the bulb, and now attach the extension cord that is run to a timer of course. Just make sure it stays dry obviously. Available at Home Depot, Lowes etc.
> View attachment 727702


These and the screw in thing that puts two bulbs in one socket.


----------

